# Bots?



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 3, 2006)

I was just checkin' out the user list (I do from time to time) and I noticed that _GoogleBot_ appears down there before all the users.  Earlier, it said _Yahoo!_ and _Yahoo! Slurp_ (though these two could've been the same thing and I just had not noticed the slurp before.) and I believe that yesterday I saw _MSN Search_ a few times...  Is this attack of the bots?


----------



## uncia2000 (May 3, 2006)

Those should be genuine search engine bots, I think. (ID'd by the board s/ware?)

And, aside, I'm still more than a little suspicious that the core-FA "bots" were human-powered- or, at least, human-assisted- rather than fully automatic. yak could explain why.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 3, 2006)

I was thinking that they were search engine bots, but I wasn't sure.  When it comes to some sects of the interwebz, this wuffamute is pretty clueless.


----------



## Laik (May 3, 2006)

Human powered bots? =O

Nice concept! =P

But yeah, those are official bots from the search engines. They usually appear on the forum too.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 4, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Those should be genuine search engine bots, I think. (ID'd by the board s/ware?)
> 
> And, aside, I'm still more than a little suspicious that the core-FA "bots" were human-powered- or, at least, human-assisted- rather than fully automatic. yak could explain why.


Yep, they are bots... we're gonna put some of own 'bots on the forums to block their bots. Not that I hate bots. But they eats our precious bandwidths! SO PRECIOUS OUR BANDWIDTHS!

Well, that and it's actually kind of creepy to see them down there.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 4, 2006)

I remember that Uncia killed a bot that was user run, one that keepd adding people to it's watch list and doing something else. I forgot what thread it was in thought, but are there plans in the future to stop these kind of human made/run bots?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 4, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those damn creepy inhuman bastards!


----------



## yak (May 4, 2006)

*LoL bots*

bot test

(X10)


----------



## Dragoneer (May 4, 2006)

*RE: LoL bots*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> bot test


ban test

"Yakity yak, don't come back!"


----------



## Vgm22 (May 4, 2006)

THANK YOU DRAGONEER! That was getting annoying. -tackle, pounces you, hugging you tightly- You stopped the insanity.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 4, 2006)

*RE:  LoL bots*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, he's actually banned? :O


----------



## Vgm22 (May 4, 2006)

*RE:   LoL bots*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See I knew it and told him that he'd get banned, but my post disappered.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 4, 2006)

*RE:    LoL bots*



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait... Is it really only a test ban?  Or did he do somethin' wrong?

I missed something!


----------



## Dragoneer (May 4, 2006)

*RE:   LoL bots*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Wait, he's actually banned? :O


24 hour ban. I thought it was funny, actually. At first. But when I started deleting the spammy posts, and more kept coming, and more kept coming, and more kept coming...

He posted over a dozen posts that only read "bot test" in a few minutes time.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 4, 2006)

*RE:     LoL bots*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he did something wrong by spamming the thread. With the bot test posts.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 4, 2006)

*RE:    LoL bots*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was getting annoying. I hope it teaches him not to do it again in the future.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 4, 2006)

*RE:    LoL bots*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I didn't see those... Carry on then! =3


----------



## Vgm22 (May 4, 2006)

*RE:     LoL bots*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me. It was like over ten bot test postings.


----------



## yak_dude (May 4, 2006)

*RE:      LoL bots*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> ban test
> 
> "Yakity yak, don't come back!"


hey, the ban works!  i should have used an array of jokes or bible quotes to post on the forums instead of the stupid 'bot test' string.  i bet y'all never would have spotted the difference from my usual behaviuor, hahaha.



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was getting annoying. I hope it teaches him not to do it again in the future.


ah, Vgm - do you really think i did this for personal ejoyment? i wasted an hour of my time on the 15kbyte piece of code i never going to actually use just to test if the FA forums would be safe from bot abuse in the near future, because i actually like it here. it would be sad to see this place getting swamped by hundreds of post per second - and alas, it is not that hard to do, as i know now...


			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Trust me. It was like over ten bot test postings.


there were actually 10, as written in a for() loop. well, at least there were supposed to be 10 of them... 

now before you guys give me the sour face, i want to clarify something. 
first of all, this was merely a security test, not an actual abuse. do you trully believe i would have used my own account to go spamming all over the forums here, so i'd get banned so easily? i'd have registered a dosen of different accounts and launched a dosen of simultaniuos spam bots - just enough to render any admin interference futile. 
secondly, i was about to delete all my posts and write a proper report on the abuse defences MyBB uses (at least the ones i uncovered) and how to possibly overcome them, or make them really hard to be overcomed - when i found out that my account got banned... this left me no options but to go home and leave the 'cleaning up' to the admins. i repeat myself - i'd have removed all bot posts after the script ran those 10 loops. 
3.4k XP points for the prompt reaction to eliminate the spam (and the spammer ) thou...

anyway, i have a question to Dragoneer - was it you that got me banned or was it the automatic 'abuse' defences MyBB has? this is really important, because if it is the latter, then i bow to the coders of MyBB - they earned my respect, the hard way. the protection this forum has is enough to make the effort of writing a spam bot troublesome and thus a lot less probable. hell yeah, it is worth every penny spent..
if such is not the case, then consider this a friendly warning. and another warning goes for FA itself, because the main site has no protection once so ever, as i already verified.
the only thing another 'FA downtime' is missing is an ass-hole coder to make it happen... 

*puts on his battle armour and picks up his shield*
now please, can i be unbanned? i promise to be a good yak, pretty please  it sucks not having a voice...
*doesn't even bother to dodge the bricks thrown his way*

you shouldn't have banned me that fast.... but nevertheless - i am sorry i caused trouble.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 4, 2006)

*RE:       LoL bots*



			
				yak_dude said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only a one day, so hush. =P


----------



## yak_dude (May 4, 2006)

oh well....
guess i'll go and play some more CS then....
btw, if it wouldn't cause too much trouble - delete this account. i won't be using it...

[edit]
so was it you who banned me then?


----------



## yak (May 4, 2006)

thanks...


----------



## Dragoneer (May 4, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> thanks...


No more flooding! Leave floods to old men who like to fuck two of every kind of animal on a homemade boat. At least I think that's how the story went...


----------



## yak (May 4, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> No more flooding! Leave floods to old men who like to fuck two .......


.... says the guy who asked to keep the forums PG-13'ish ^^. 

ok, i do realize i am becoming annoying, but you still haven't answered my question. like i said, it is important to me...  
i'm, like missing 50 XP points before i level up - and the answer that will tell me weather i goofed with the cookie headers or it was a manual ban will, like score me a few thousand XP's. please do tell..


----------



## Dragoneer (May 4, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> i'm, like missing 50 XP points before i level up - and the answer that will tell me weather i goofed with the cookie headers or it was a manual ban will, like score me a few thousand XP's. please do tell..


Yeah, we're looking into it. Forum counters are incrementing like they should be.


----------



## yak (May 4, 2006)

my head implodes. either this time i managed to confuze even myself or this is a joke.....
ok, plain and simple english. Dragoneer, please tell me - was it you that manually banned me or was it the automatic ban feature of the MyBB forum? i'm asking this one final time


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 4, 2006)

*RE:  Bots?*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> my head implodes. either this time i managed to confuze even myself or this is a joke.....
> ok, plain and simple english. Dragoneer, please tell me - was it you that manually banned me or was it the automatic ban feature of the MyBB forum? i'm asking this one final time



I think that yes he was the one that banned you.  Though the ban would've been lifted in 24 hours though, from what I understand.


----------



## Myr (May 4, 2006)

It wasn't me. I was curious as to why Yak was banned earlier because I didn't see a reason for it. But I've not really been around and right now my brain is fried from all the tests and now packing. So yeah....>@.=.@<


I just wanted to say that I like bots. >^.=.^< You can shoot them and kill them and they don't whine, bitch, moan, ban you for being better than them, screw with the server settings, or do stupid things off in the middle of no where with their buddy. Bots are lots of fun except when they walk down the same path everytime, but all games but EA games have moved beyond that point thankfully.  *purrs*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 5, 2006)

DragonMyr said:
			
		

> It wasn't me. I was curious as to why Yak was banned earlier because I didn't see a reason for it. But I've not really been around and right now my brain is fried from all the tests and now packing. So yeah....>@.=.@<
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that I like bots. >^.=.^< You can shoot them and kill them and they don't whine, bitch, moan, ban you for being better than them, screw with the server settings, or do stupid things off in the middle of no where with their buddy. Bots are lots of fun except when they walk down the same path everytime, but all games but EA games have moved beyond that point thankfully.  *purrs*



Dragoneer did it earlier this morning.  Yak had spammed this thread with over 10 posts saying nothing but 'bot test'.  I didn't see it myself but Vgm and Dragoneer explained it to me.

It was only a temporary ban anyway.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 5, 2006)

*RE:   Bots?*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> DragonMyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was a temp ban, but Yak was testing to see if the forum was bot safe. He proved it wasn't and I think the team is going to work on it to make it bot safe.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 5, 2006)

DragonMyr said:
			
		

> It wasn't me. I was curious as to why Yak was banned earlier because I didn't see a reason for it.


That's odd. It asked me to enter a reason into MyBB...


----------



## yak (May 5, 2006)

finally i got my answer... 
yes, the reason was visible, at least to me.


----------



## dragonfan (May 9, 2007)

well 2 bots watched me on my FA page jade and fxcbot04 i know that one of them is banned but the other is not and it would be appreciated
it jade was banned because it mostly looks like a bot to me.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 11, 2007)

GOOGLEBOT IS IN UR F.A. STEALIN' UR PRON!


----------



## yak (May 11, 2007)

Whoah, what an old thread. One year and four days between posts.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 11, 2007)

Well I was going to NECROMANCER pic this but I'm sick of using the Diablo 2 pic so I opted for a IN UR BASE spin-off.


----------

